# Snowball



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm enjoying my first snowball in years! I had the desire for one the other day, so went out this morning and got myself a bottle of advocaat and a bottle of diet lemonade - it's just as yummy as I thought it would be!  Not sure about the carbs in advocaat, but not worrying about it 

Has anyone else got any special drinks lined up?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmm putting diet fizz in Advocaat seems a little pointless given the sugar content of the stuff, but I'm glad you're enjoying it.  I've got a big hot choc with all the trimmings in one hand and I'm typing this with the other.


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2011)

Not to sure about special but I remember 5 years ago I had 4 bottles of Snowball over xmas the rest of the day was a haze haha.

I will be drinking bucks fizz throughout tomorrow not to sure what time im starting on the plonk either


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

Steff said:


> Not to sure about special but I remember 5 years ago I had 4 bottles of Snowball over xmas the rest of the day was a haze haha.
> 
> I will be drinking bucks fizz throughout tomorrow not to sure what time im starting on the plonk either



Snowballs were always my Mum's favourite Christmas drink, she never drank apart from at Christmas 

I just looked it up - generic advocaat has 24.4g carbs per 100g!  Ah well, I went out for a 5 mile run this morning, followed by 15 minutes with Gay Gasper and a three mile round trip to the shops, so I think I deserve it!


----------



## Monica (Dec 24, 2011)

No alcohol for me, I just don't like the taste. I'll be driving home every night, so wouldn't be able to drink anyway.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 24, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it Alan! Cheers and a Merry Christmas to you!! Katiexx


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 24, 2011)

Malibu and diet lemonade , but harveys bristol cream whilst cooking christmas dinner

Cheers Alan


----------



## AJLang (Dec 24, 2011)

Snowball sounds great.  I've just had a Singapore Sling made by OH.  Absolutely delicious. The spirit of Christmas is definitely here


----------



## FM001 (Dec 24, 2011)

Mother-in-law treated us to a bottle of courvoisier for christmas which was very kind


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 24, 2011)

I used to be partial to Bailey's but alas bit expensive having one glass out of a bottle  the next time I fancy one it tends to have gone off

So I don't bother drinking I do the driving instead..


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2011)

Steff said:


> I will be drinking bucks fizz throughout tomorrow not to sure what time im starting on the plonk either



Soon you will find that there comes a time for making your mind up. 

(Sorry, couldn't resist the pun -- must be because I'm on my second St. Clements of the evening.   Tastes just as good with diet lemonade (in this case 7-Up Free) as with regular.)


----------



## HelenP (Dec 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm enjoying my first snowball in years! I had the desire for one the other day, so went out this morning and got myself a bottle of advocaat and a bottle of diet lemonade



My dad always used to make it (as do I, now) with Cream Soda instead of Lemonade - for us sweet-toothers it was PERRRRfect, I'd recommend it to anyone who likes things extra sweet!



Ellie Jones said:


> I used to be partial to Bailey's but alas bit expensive having one glass out of a bottle  the next time I fancy one it tends to have gone off



Why don't you treat yourself to a pack of 'minis'?  They're 4 for around a fiver. Admittedly it IS a little more expensive doing it that way, but you get a nice little taster, and the rest remain closed until you next fancy it.....

For me, not a drinker really, I enjoy a (fake!) Baileys, or a Malibu and Coke (heavy on the diet coke!)

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Soon you will find that there comes a time for making your mind up.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist the pun -- must be because I'm on my second St. Clements of the evening.   Tastes just as good with diet lemonade (in this case 7-Up Free) as with regular.)



So 4 hours later Robert and how many SC now


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2011)

I've just had a St. Helier's blueberry cider (500ml, 2 for ?2 at LiDL -- Wills and I had one each); tasted divine, despite looking exactly like Mr. Muscle bathroom cleaner! 

(I've heard that there's a sweet liqueur which looks exactly like meths.)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I've just had a St. Helier's blueberry cider (500ml, 2 for ?2 at LiDL -- Wills and I had one each); tasted divine, despite looking exactly like Mr. Muscle bathroom cleaner!
> 
> (I've heard that there's a sweet liqueur which looks exactly like meths.)



Sounds interesting - never heard of blueberry cider before! Hope Wills has enjoyed his birthday


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm now downing my second St. Helier's, a pear and cherry cider (so it's a cherry perry!), and an attractive bright red in colour, like the cherryades I used to love as a kid...


----------

